# Deprofundis re-discover ars vetus troubadours and is blown aways



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i first enter ancient lore era it were in ars vetus , thus said the first era of medieval era after ars antiqua, very interresting era of forgotten lore, we lost a lot of music , since printing was not invented.

Scroll and tablet of stone diid survive, some of the music was destroy by idiots, perhaps we will never know the 13-14th centurie's well enought.

I consider *Adam de la Halle*, an innovative figure one of the first since he did semi-operatic le jeux de marion et robin,* El sabio* wrote awesome music too even greater than the first affored mentionned composer,*Neidhart *was a leading figure in germany among the might of troubadour das messingers.

All we know is ars vetus end whit Philippe de Vitry treaty if ars nova in the late 13 century.But the era is murky , foggy in way it's hard to trace the composers we know the principal instigator of the movement of ars vetus 101 but we dont know obscur composer well enought.

Guys like *Ventadorn *made me want to re investigated further more this perriod,

How i see ars vetus the era of troubadour, traveling singning song writing poet, the debut of secular music among european.I have a full rack of troubadour cds, lots of download ishe i know the actual cd better but sometime stuff get out of print and hard to located, so i purchased a cd when i can but mostly download obscur released i could ain't order or located, sorry for this short paranthesis.

Two cds i would recommended for neophyte = newbies of this era are the naxos release
''* Percival Laments and Tristan Harp,* these spark a strong perticular interrest for ancient lore music for me Or From Byzantium to Andalousia and On the way to Bethlehem .

Than if you like these fine cd buy

Carles Magraner record ars antiqua and perrigrinatio, and buy the incredible live released of them called* Hic & Nunc* it will blown you away, and think em, is this one of the best medieval cd i heard in a while.

Beside these i dont know what i would called mandatory listening of the genra or more so era.
I recently stumble on *Heinrich von Meissen,* i was like jeez hmm splendid a classical composer of tthis era i did not knew.

If your more knowledge than me elaborated on subject or better yet what are your favorite cd or lp of this era, timeless classical, cult album i should hear that i'm not aware of, your authorised to impress me.

I would like to know more on* walter von wogelwelde and chrétiens de troyes,* since they shine on the naxos offering.

Oh i almost forgot newbies, you have itunes or something spotify, than check out Les trésors du moyen-âge, it'S a book-set of 4 cd of ars antiqua, reasonnable price in download , costy in cd format and mostly unavailable, but wort the price of admittion.

And these were my two cents on ars antiqua, what can i put that is new on the table, what about the troubadour of north africa and andalousia , well some show up on Carles Magraner record and his fantastic ensemble capella de ministers, gems...

So that it , i hope you enjoy reading me, just has mutch has i enjoy writing this, i hope a newbies will read and says hmm, deprofundis your right, the cd you mention are keepers.

Is music of troubadour negligeable , of course not , dont underminded there importance messinger inspired people sutch as Wagner, people here know not all but just an inside and what about Carl Orf Carmina Burana inspired by Codex Buranus, a messinger codex.For this i have the naxos and clemenciic versions, im not aware of other version of the medieval Carmina Burana i know Brilliant has one whit the orginal Carl Orff, this could be my next purchase.

Anyway i elaborated enought, to trigger some comment ,let's hope someone find interrest in what i write, ps* Jehan l'escuriel Fontaine de Grace cd *or lp is sweet, see i know my subject, but whit modesty, i dont know everything , sorry for this mather.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Amasingly amasing


----------

